# Total Trips



## rickyland27 (Aug 6, 2014)

How do I find out how many total trips I have done on my Dashboard? I have the "new" one and it really sucks to be honest.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

rickyland27 said:


> How do I find out how many total trips I have done on my Dashboard? I have the "new" one and it really sucks to be honest.


No, I thought it sucked too, at first. I told the Uber manager here that it sucked, but he told me "No, it"s actually much better." So, there you have it.

It's like with the money. They cut the fares, I'm actually getting fewer rides because of more drivers, but Uber told me I'm making more, so I am.

That's another great thing about Uber - they do the thinking so you don't have to.

Uber is Love on Wheels.


----------



## LenV (Aug 19, 2014)

rickyland27 said:


> How do I find out how many total trips I have done on my Dashboard? I have the "new" one and it really sucks to be honest.


What I did is look at all my weekly invoices. The rider fee will quickly show you how many rides that week, e.g. $15 =15 rides. Add them all up.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

LenV said:


> What I did is look at all my weekly invoices. The rider fee will quickly show you how many rides that week, e.g. $15 =15 rides. Add them all up.


That's what I do exactly. I am at 490 trips now.


----------

